# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  I need help with my CC3 catalog

## darrylwade36

I accidentally, and not even sure how, set my catalog settings where I can't see the catalog. Is there a way that anyone knows to reset the settings on the catalog, or to move it, resize it etc. I am in the middle of a map and can't place any more features on it.

I appreciate your help in this matter.

----------


## NeonKnight

Can you post a Screen shot of your CC3 up and running? If so I can probably help but need to see first.

----------


## darrylwade36

> Can you post a Screen shot of your CC3 up and running? If so I can probably help but need to see first.


Well I was going to...but now it closes every time I try to open a map...I think I need to uninstall everything and start fresh

----------


## NeonKnight

Bizarre, because I THINK what has happened is this. See my picture below.It is my CC3 desktop view and note there is no Symbol Catalog. At the bottom right of the screen, you will see a button with what looks like a HAMMER in it. CLicking this brings up the menus shown in the middle of the screen (Shown in my image). Note that the SYMBOL CATALOG in my example is NOT selected. The little box is empty. Click the box so a Check Mark appears and then select OK and the Symbol Catalog will reappear.

Let me know if this did not work.

Also, make sure you have upgraded to the most current version, would save you the need to reinstall. SHould be CC3 Version 3.40

----------


## darrylwade36

I appreciate the help on that, but my catalog actually is there....just so skinny I can't see any of the symbols.

----------


## NeonKnight

Ahhh, that was my next Guess. LIke below:

----------


## darrylwade36

Yes...that is exactly what it is doing

----------


## Wolf63

My dear Watson, we have a solution. The hammer is your tool option for your user interface. You need to play with it to 'fix' your program. I went through the same thing when I first started using CC3

----------


## NeonKnight

> Yes...that is exactly what it is doing



If you haven't yet fixed it, set SYMBOL WIDTH and HIEGHT to 100, I also have my COLUMNS set for 2

You can access this menu from the (currently) very TINY box at the top which (in my posted picture) says 'tion' (Should say Options)

----------


## Shadowrunner

I have the same problem and my COLUMNS reset to 0 every time. I've also tried to uninstall and reinstall but the problem still the same

----------


## SpiritzPain

> I have the same problem and my COLUMNS reset to 0 every time. I've also tried to uninstall and reinstall but the problem still the same


I'm also experiencing these issues.

I tried the solutions listed above , including the reset of my COLUMNS.

I would be grateful if somone could provide a solution.

----------


## HugeJustin

Did you ever find a solution? I cant figure out anything from trying all the settings and i kinda need to get this to work since im making some maps for my D&D im doing with some friends, hopefully there is a solution cause this is literally one of the worst possible bugs to happen to me in all my time using this program.

----------


## HugeJustin

you know, i had pretty much given up on a solution for this, but i fixed mine (though i still cant change the column size so its only usable on 1) and all i did was check the box to show symbol sizes, close the program, open it and then unchecked the box and it reverted back to 1, i tried changing it to 2 or 3 and it reverts back to 1, hopefully this works for others with the same problem

----------


## NBC

Hi. It doesn't appear this was ever resolved and I am having the exact same problem. My number of columns in my symbol catalog is stuck on 0, and I cannot get it to change. Is there any way to clear your settings and restore the program to it's initial state entirely? I've tried reinstalling but the problem seems to continue as all setting appear to be kept.

----------


## Mark Oliva

> .Also, make sure you have upgraded to the most current version, would save you the need to reinstall. SHould be CC3 Version 3.40


Actually, the current version is 3.43.

----------


## Kroniid44

> Hi. It doesn't appear this was ever resolved and I am having the exact same problem. My number of columns in my symbol catalog is stuck on 0, and I cannot get it to change. Is there any way to clear your settings and restore the program to it's initial state entirely? I've tried reinstalling but the problem seems to continue as all setting appear to be kept.


You will have to fix the issue via Windows' Registry Editor. Run RegEdit from the start menu (or hold down windows key + R accordingly) 

Once this is done, look at the left hand menu and expand HKEY_CURRENT_USER.

Next, expand Software. One done, find Evolution Computing and delete that registry entire. This will force the program to reset the next time you launch it, although all stored data will remain unchanged.

Once launched, the "Symbol Catalog" will be right as it should be by default.  

I hope this helps. 

P.S. Evolution Computing is the company that developed the CAD software that CC3 utilizes.  :Smile:

----------

